# a simple trick to get some stubborn thumbnail darts to breed



## taylorwebbed (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey guys,

I just got a new camera and thought it be good to get back in practice by making a video. I've also noticed that my input into this site has been on the low to non existent end of thing.

Anyway here is a trick I found that helped me with breeding a stubborn pair of darts.


https://youtu.be/eoupBjc5gLw


----------



## Xan (Jun 4, 2015)

This is great! Thanks for sharing. Where do you get the plants for those leaves?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

That's a really great video. You should make more.

I might have to give this a try. Thanks!


----------



## taylorwebbed (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks! Just got the gh4 so there will be more to come. Xan and anyone else interested, I have tons of Hoya Carnosa cuttings. Just send me a private message and we can work something out.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

That is a great idea and so simple. Thanks for the tip about keeping the leaf axil attached.


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

I love this!
My sirensis have no interests in film cans, but with Hoya leaves I bet they will change their minds.

Great video!


----------



## taylorwebbed (Feb 17, 2014)

Glad to here it might help some people! Hopefully soon I'll film a tank build.


----------



## sminarski (Oct 21, 2014)

Great vid, I'd be interested in a tour of your tanks. Thanks for the tip too


----------



## Darby (Oct 9, 2015)

Very interesting! I'm sending you a private message about hoya cuttings also.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorwebbed (Feb 17, 2014)

Great, I'd love to here how it goes for some other people!


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice video and great tip! I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## taylorwebbed (Feb 17, 2014)

glade to help!


----------



## CrazyDart (Oct 26, 2011)

I love the calling in the background of the video. Great tip BTW... I wonder if pathos would work the same. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## parrothed43 (Jun 22, 2016)

A big thank you for this tip! I got one clutch from my Vents a few months ago. Males call but not interaction from the female. In fact, I barely see her for weeks at a time. I did this in one of my canisters yesterday and today I have a male going nuts in it and wouldn't ya know it, the female is in there too! 

CrazyDart...I used Pothos leaves...Not full sized leaves, but smaller, newer leaves.

Will let you know if I get a clutch a day after doing this!


----------



## taylorwebbed (Feb 17, 2014)

Im sure it will work with pathos too. The only thing being is that you will have to keep changing it out when the leaves begins to break down, hence using the Hoya. 

Again if anyone needs cuttings I've got tons!


----------



## taylorwebbed (Feb 17, 2014)

parrothed43 That's so great to hear!!!! Sometimes the littlest things end up making the difference. You'll have to let me know when you've got tadpoles!


----------



## parrothed43 (Jun 22, 2016)

Un-Freaking-Believable! In less than 24 hours after adding two curled Pothos leaves to a canister, my non-breeding trio of Vents (with a female who is virtually invisible 99% of the time) have laid a clutch!

Beyond Words!!!!


----------



## taylorwebbed (Feb 17, 2014)

!!!That's awesome!!!


----------



## BLRimitator (Oct 2, 2016)

Awsome idea my standard imitator amd chazuta imitators sit in canisters but yet to have laid any clutches yet so this my be my little helping hand on getting them up and going![=


----------



## nematite (Jul 26, 2016)

is it better to put the cans vertically or horrizontally ?


----------



## taylorwebbed (Feb 17, 2014)

I leave mine vertically.


----------

